# what to do when its just gets worse



## iwillgetbetter2 (Jul 22, 2011)

Dont no what do anymore, my dp and dr gets worse every day.

got my first afterimages last week nad my visual snow is also getting alot worse.
feels like im walking around in a dream, im so far away from everthing:/
i also have anxiety pretty much all the time.

my doctor thinks i should start taking antidepressant. i rellay want to be anxiety free and calm but im afraid that i will be feeling more spaced out and far away.

any tips?

i had this for 8 months no and i have no hope at all anymore.


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

I'd suggest a therapist. The meds could help, if one makes it worse you can stop it, try another , if you're feelnh that desperate please keeep reaching out and keeping your dr in the loop. I always stongly suggest mindfulness but that takes time to help


----------



## brianjones (Sep 14, 2011)

Wit DP/DR I like to apply a 'one size fits all'response for what to do when times get worse.

jamesons whiskey and ginger ale. if the weathers hot, ask for some lime too.


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

Right tell him to take a depressant when he's complaining of depression


----------



## Quifouett (Sep 13, 2011)

Drinking is relieving just don't do it alone.


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

Drinking *can be* releiving, it's a drug it won't do the same thing for each person, in general alcohol isn't a good thing to mix with mental Heath problems, and it *is* a depressant. Please be careful and ask if your family has a history of any addictions. It's not something to take lightly when things are more complicated


----------



## Quifouett (Sep 13, 2011)

What do you suggest when you have a mental illnes and you want to take a break. Appart from meditation and mindfullnessssssssss?


----------



## brianjones (Sep 14, 2011)

I don't know mang.

Zen philosophy resonates with me because it emphasizes on the fact that thoughts are the problem.

Now -- with my brain, thoughts have always been a problem. When I drink, I don't necessarily escape my 'problems'-- to be honest I don't think I have any real world problems. such as something in the real world happened and really fucked me. I have the most deepest existential dilemma's that consume everything I do. And I had them since when I was young. Fuck, I remember being 7 yrs old and not being able to sleep because I couldn't handle the idea that I'd be in heaven for eternity, it fucking terrified me. I didn't want to die, but neither did I want to be floating around in a trillion years in heaven figuring out what to do. Simply put, I've always had an over active perception of things, I literally remember my baptism, and I was baptised when I was 2 yrs old. When I drink, I don't become depressed, or whatever. I return to the person I used to be. Man tonight I sang Blur - Tender at a great house party, and we were all drunk. 




(thats the song if your wondering)

Man, and all those kids I was singing that song with, so many beautiful people, made me realize one thing. That the world IS an illusion because the world is meaning, and because its meaning, its created by humans (because we are the only entity in this entire fucking universe that has that strange ability to create meaning). And its a matter of participating in that world of meaning. This is what language is. Its participation. None of us created this language, it was transmitted to us, and so we all share it. Language is kind of a collective consciousness. That song we all sang to, didn't belong to us, but we shared that moment in the collective. I forgot about myself, and was able to dissolve. Which is what Zen is. Stop thinking. Just fucking stop.

Why do you think Kurt Cobain shot himself in the head, and not the heart. Or overdosed on sleeping pills, or hung himself? Because his mind wouldn't shut the fuck up. Now I'm not saying to drink, but if I can feel human for those few moments and forget that I exist, and dissolve into this energy, than That is the reason why I wake up every morning and decide to live. For those moments. So wahtever.

Jamesons and ginger ale. I can't wait for one tomorrow. . . . again


----------



## PhoenixDown (Mar 3, 2011)

yer fucked. sorry.

start working on your masterpiece. Finish it. Then whatever.


----------



## brianjones (Sep 14, 2011)

yeah i'm totally fucked. i'm just gonna drink till i'm done for I think


----------



## toshibatelly (Sep 13, 2011)

The only thing which works, in my experience, is getting truly engrossed in some activity, I do, however, appreciate how hard this can be when you're feelin very derealized. Whenever you feel you can muster the energy to do something do it, I can pretty much assure you it will feel better than what you're feeling now.


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

Much much better idea then knocking a few bottles back


----------



## brianjones (Sep 14, 2011)

I don't know Kate. I've knocked acouple back, its a good time.


----------

